# How to post actual pics inside a thread?



## wannabelong

Hello Ladies,

How do you post actual pictures (not the link) inside a thread?

TIA.


----------



## *Muffin*

First you have to sign up to a site that converts the photos you upload on it into image codes. Photobucket is a good one. Then you just upload all of your photos on that site and copy the image code and paste it into your thread post.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

Thanks for asking because most times I won't click on a fotki link ina  thread. Call me lazy but it is what it is. I like seeing pics in the thread.

Use an image hosting site such as Picturetrail or Photobucket, upload your pics, and then copy the image code into your post on LHCF.


----------



## wannabelong

Thanks, ccmuffingirl,

WhipEffectz1, I'm the same way and I started a 3 month comparision thread and I don't want anyone having to click on the thread AND then the link.  We can be lazy together.


----------



## WhipEffectz1

wannabelong said:


> Thanks, ccmuffingirl,
> 
> WhipEffectz1, I'm the same way and I started a 3 month comparision thread and I don't want anyone having to click on the thread AND then the link.  We can be lazy together.



Thatz my girl!!!


----------



## greenwings23

*hello Im a newbie:*
*my short trem goal: apl 08'*
*my midterm goal: bsl  09*
*my long term goal wsl 09/10'*
*im having problems posting pics/www.greenwings23/fotki.com*


----------



## reallynow

Any tips on resizing images??  Even when I resize in photobucket my images are still HUGE when I try to post them!!!


----------



## wheezy807

reallynow said:


> Any tips on resizing images?? Even when I resize in photobucket my images are still HUGE when I try to post them!!!


 
I GOTCHA! This happened to me two days ago, i thought i was crazy, lol.
Basicly i had to open the pictures with the paint program and resize them there. After that i uploaded them to photobucket. 

*Go to your PICTURES (windows photo gallery)in the computer (not   photobucket).  
*Click on the pic you want.
*Click OPEN - PAINT
*Click IMAGE- RESIZE/SKEW
Just enter in the first two boxes HORIZONTAL and VERTICAL
ENTER 50 in each box then click OK or press enter.
You will have to do this many times. The pic will reduce in size each time.
*Then click FILE- SAVE AS...  (You need to rename the file, i just add an additional number behind it).
*Then you can upload it to photobucket........when you post it in a thread it will be that size you resized it to.
HTH. It's really simple, trust me. If you get confused just let me know.

**If the pic you want is not in your pics on the computer just go to photobucket and Right CLick on the pic and SAVE PICTURE AS


----------



## FlawedBeauty

for some reason resizing on photobucket takes like a day to kick in.  i resized my siggy pic and thought i was doin something wrong cuz it was still huge, but then i tried again a day or two later and it was fine.  it's pretty weird.



reallynow said:


> Any tips on resizing images?? Even when I resize in photobucket my images are still HUGE when I try to post them!!!


----------



## wheezy807

FlawedBeauty said:


> for some reason resizing on photobucket takes like a day to kick in. i resized my siggy pic and thought i was doin something wrong cuz it was still huge, but then i tried again a day or two later and it was fine. it's pretty weird.


 
Well mines actual did resized in photobucket. But when i went to post them they were huge. So, i dunno.


----------



## tt8

Does anyone have suggestions for those of us on fotk and who have Macs?

I can't even get a pic in my siggy and I have tried and tried


----------



## joy1181

thanks for the info


----------



## Blessed_Angel

ccmuffingirl said:


> First you have to sign up to a site that converts the photos you upload on it into image codes. Photobucket is a good one. Then you just upload all of your photos on that site and copy the image code and paste it into your thread post.


 
Thank you for this info. I didn't like the way I was doing it...copyin pics from my myspace page. So, this is perfect. The site was so easy to use. Wow, I learn something new everyday. 

Thanks again.


----------



## NYAmicas

practicing.....I got it.


----------



## chenai

http://<a href=
testing


----------



## chenai

testing


----------



## SelfStyled




----------



## SelfStyled




----------



## hairdrama:{

testing


----------



## SelfStyled

[IMG]http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee77/knowlsd/2008Products004.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SelfStyled

one more





[/IMG]


----------



## reallynow

**************


----------



## apemay1969

Testing with the bam-baby.


----------



## arby

apemay1969 said:


> Testing with the bam-baby.



Ohhh how adorable!!!!!  Just too cute!

Congrads!!!  Babysitting alot?


----------



## CoffeeBean

practice test http://[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/?action=view&current=100_0410.jpg][IMG]http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/th_100_0410.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CoffeeBean

[URL=http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/?action=view&current=100_0410.jpg][IMG]http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/th_100_0410.jpg[/URL][/IMG]  finally, I got it!


----------



## Finewine

testing...


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

CoffeeBean said:


> [URL="http://s359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/?action=view&current=100_0410.jpg"][IMG]http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo35/CoffeeBeanNurse/th_100_0410.jpg[/URL][/IMG] finally, I got it!


 

What???  I know that one can right-click and copy and paste a pic into a thread but ????  I cannot do that from anywhere on the net?  When replying to a thread, I can paste but not when quick reply is selected...oh hell... okayt testing


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

See, this is my glitch...I'm in the "quick reply" and I can't do it.  URGH


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

Quick Reply:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=obama&start=72&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N



Hopefully, it'll work.  I got an image on google, copied the url in the address and pasted it.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I

hwiseman said:


> Quick Reply:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ages?q=obama&start=72&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=N
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, it'll work. I got an image on google, copied the url in the address and pasted it. Fingers crossed.


 

NOpe:  But now replying under "quote" and copying and pasting photo...


----------



## paradise79

Thanks ladies, for explanations.  Let me try it now...crossed fingers


----------



## paradise79

OMG, that's a HUGE one. Sorry guys.


----------



## SelfStyled

testing


----------



## kadej

testing...


----------



## Mynappturalme

----------------


----------



## ~*Tigget*~




----------



## Blkrose

Testing


----------



## britskie

Sorry to hijack, but I'm testing, too.


----------



## britskie

last time... i promise!


----------



## wheezy807

deleted..........


----------



## Buttercreme

How do you get the pics to show up w/o having to click on the link to see it?


----------



## Rina

Testing...


----------



## Rina

Testing...


----------



## Rina

Aww, Yay. This was my hair back in 2006.


----------



## Finally Free

Testing


----------



## Finally Free

testing.........


----------



## Finally Free

testing.............


----------



## Stella B.

Testing.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Still testing
[IMG]http://i33.tinypic.com/vfkr2e.jpg[/IMG]   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did this with the help of tinypics.com.  (its free, you just need to register first.) Upload pictures first, get code for forums by left clicking  in the code box. Go to your post and right click to paste. Clicking the insert image icon in the title menu bar above (tiny yellow box) first will give you the words img at the corners of your pic. If you don't want the words img surrounding your pic, then just paste in your post with the cursor where you want the pic to appear.  Thanks, everyone!  I think I got it now!


----------



## WonderfullyMade

I STILL don't know how everyone is doing this!!  
This one is done using a fotki pic and image link, but what if I just want to add pics straight from my computer?


file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/User/My%20Documents/My%20Pictures/Hair%20pics/January%202009/100_3493.JPG


----------



## Natural-K

testing


----------



## wheezy807

I wanna see if i can do the attached pic thang. I don't even know where to begin.erplexed


----------



## sunbubbles

Testing
http://public.fotki.com/Sunbubbles/jan-mar-09/dscf2733.html

ETA: DRAT!! It didnt work!!!


----------



## sunbubbles

Testing Again
http://images45.fotki.com/v1428/photos/1/1373747/7112677/DSCF2732-vi.jpg


----------



## sunbubbles

D$#$%^!!!





 ETA!!YAY!!!!! I did it!!!


----------



## anon123

sunbubbles said:


> Testing Again
> http://images45.fotki.com/v1428/photos/1/1373747/7112677/DSCF2732-vi.jpg



Use the picture button, not the link button.  That is, use the one that is a picture of a mountain and a sun, not the one that is a chain link over the world.


----------



## wheezy807

mwedzi said:


> Use the picture button, not the link button. That is, use the one that is a picture of a mountain and a sun, not the one that is a chain link over the world.


Your brilliant! I think that's the answer to my question. Thanks!


testing...
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l48/wheezy807/020-11-1.jpg


----------



## wheezy807

Somebody pleeeeeeeeeeeeease help me do the attachment thang. I can't even find it through search.


----------



## wheezy807

This is frustrating. None of these buttons work.


----------



## anon123

Wheezy, I'm not sure what's going on.  What I did was, click on that link you gave.  Then I right clicked on the picture and selected "copy image location".  Then I posted a reply, clicked the picture icon (the one with the mountain), and pasted the address (ending in .jpg) in there.  Clicked "okay" and the pic just showed up.

Also, you don't have to post a new post each time.  You can try putting the picture up and then, instead of pressing "submit reply", press "preview post" and you can see if it works.


----------



## Nonie

I think I understand Wheezy's problem. She's not trying to post photos that are already online and therefore with a URL that can be posted using the right-click, copy link method or the right-click, properties, highlight URL method. She has photos on her PC and wants to add them as attachments.

I explained how that's done in the dumb question thread, but I'll repeat it here. When you are replying to a post or creating one of your own (not the Quick Reply but the advanced) you scroll down and click on the button "Manage Attachments". A window will pop up with an option to browse to where on your PC your photo is saved. Once you find it, you click on the "Upload" button. If the pic is the right size for that type of file (a list is shown for the accepted sizes), then it will upload and you will see it display as an attachment--kinda like how attachments display on emails--in that window near the bottom. You may now close it and submit your message, and a thumbnail of your photo will appear in your post.


----------



## wheezy807

deleted.....


----------



## wheezy807

It's weird! When i press post reply over here, there is no "manage attachments" option. But there was a "manage attachments" in the other thread when i pressed post reply.erplexed


----------



## nappystorm

testing
http://images44.fotki.com/v1449/photos/6/624026/7269004/002-vi.jpg


----------



## nappystorm

Whoo hoo!!! How do I size this though?


----------



## Essensual

wheezy807 said:


> It's weird! When i press post reply over here, there is no "manage attachments" option. But there was a "manage attachments" in the other thread when i pressed post reply.erplexed


 

Ditto...

I've tried sooo many times and I have never located the "manage attachments" button.


----------



## LadieCrn

testing


----------



## KeraKrazy

Testing


----------



## KeraKrazy

testing


----------



## Orissa081

[/IMG]I'm having trouble with this as well, I'll try to test it out.


----------



## almond eyes

It finally worked for me. Good instructions though I did have to use my 'brain' for a few minutes.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## christyb

testing


----------



## berryblack

test
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/gwenbell/Hair2?authkey=Gv1sRgCMPsh53u3tOfpwE&feat=embedwebsite#5332005130737841394"><img src="http://lh6.ggpht.com/_Fq1lsDWxWKY/Sf8Wao4wdPI/AAAAAAAAEtk/V9fhdbJb9Co/s400/hair%20052.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.com/gwenbell/Hair2?authkey=Gv1sRgCMPsh53u3tOfpwE&feat=embedwebsite">hair2</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## berryblack




----------



## vkb247

Posting pics from your computer as attachment 

1) Clip on the paper clip to attach images.

2) While typing your message, click on the arrow next to the paper clip and you will see a list of the pics you attached. Click on the pic that you want to add and it will be added where your cursor is in the message instead of attaching it at the end of your message.


----------



## Sweet Charm

testing






whooo finally I was starting to feel real dumb for a sec lol


----------



## FindingMe

Testing:


----------



## FindingMe

another one:




YAY, ME!


----------



## PoisedNPolished

how come i don't see the paperclip???


----------



## nappi

testing


----------



## nappi

wohoo

can't believe it took me this long 

and it was so easy


----------



## hairedity

testing...










 size 190


----------



## aprils13




----------



## FluffyRed

Testing - dang, if this works, I'm MAAAD!


----------



## prettynatural

it is not working!~!! argh!~


----------



## prettynatural

http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/starrchild1908/IMG001071.jpg

<a href="http://s646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/starrchild1908/?action=view&current=IMG001071.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/starrchild1908/IMG001071.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://s646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/starrchild1908/?action=view&current=IMG001071.jpg


----------



## JadeFox

[IMG]http://pic80.picturetrail.com/VOL2007/12451862/22152199/366751548.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Almaz

THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU> I was always wondering how you do that. Other members of my family are MUCH more computer savvy than am. I

Thanks soooo much


----------



## NaturallyMo

test
http://images46.fotki.com/v1516/photos/2/1523572/7623456/DSCN2005-vi.jpg


----------



## Momstar

testing


IMG]http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af275/kathrynjoseph/revelation2.jpg[/IMG]


<a href="http://s1015.photobucket.com/albums/af275/kathrynjoseph/?action=view&current=revelation2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1015.photobucket.com/albums/af275/kathrynjoseph/revelation2.jpg" border="0" alt="natural hair"></a>


----------



## BrownEyez22

test.......


----------



## BrownEyez22

yay sorry for the double post


----------



## Miss*Tress

If you're still confused or unable to post pictures, see this: Post pictures in a thread


----------



## Swanky

Miss*Tress said:


> If you're still confused or unable to post pictures, see this: Post pictures in a thread



Thanks for posting this.


----------



## deusa80

testing...






testing resize...





finally got it...! thanks for this thread!


----------



## NaturallyMo

Testing. I just can't seem to get this to work


----------



## NaturallyMo

I don't understand why I can't get my pics to show. I'm copying the BBCode from Fotki and it's not working...
[IMG]http://i537.photobucket.com/albums/ff340/MsIvyLynn/011.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## msmarc1




----------



## flowinlocks

Hey ladies if you go to tinypic.com http://tinypic.com/ it will let you upload pics., edit them and load them on your page. You will want to resize them a bit. After you edit the pic., save the image and click on the second link under share this image. It's the IMG code for forums and message boards. The only thing is this program doesn't save images once you log off, but who cares if you just want to post pics. HTH 
__________________


----------



## countrychickd

Testing! I got it!


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black

Where were you when I was trying to post pics last week? LOL.  I figured it out...finally...


----------



## jevetta

Testing. Jeve

OMG it worked.  Thank you for the instructions.  Jeve


----------



## TaTa19

I am trying to change my avatar and signature and I am so confused. Can someone help me? Nonie helped me 4 years ago and I forgot how.


----------



## deusa80

I know I did this before...but I forgot how I did iterplexed






test 1...

ok, figured it out!


----------



## balancegoals2009

Test http://http://public.fotki.com/balancegoals2009/june2009damageandse/


----------



## balancegoals2009

Testing 

I got it now thanks


----------



## melodies815

mwedzi said:


> Use the picture button, not the link button.  That is, use the one that is a picture of a mountain and a sun, not the one that is a chain link over the world.




Testing. Dedication:  RIP Tiwanna (KoKo).... JCSU Class of 2004...

This life was entirely too short for you, but we trust the Lord to hold tightly to you until we meet again in Zion *sigh*




http://http://www.qcitymetro.com/uploads/panel/koko.jpg


----------



## mrsjohnson75

test.......................


----------



## Sweet Charm

test ................................


----------



## PPGbubbles

Test 

<a href="http://s938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/ppg0069/?action=view&current=DSCF2001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i938.photobucket.com/albums/ad225/ppg0069/DSCF2001.jpg" border="0" alt="natural weave blend"></a>


----------



## PPGbubbles

Testing again.....


----------



## nuggetrock

testing

http://http://www.longhaircareforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1347&pictureid=17019

guess it didn't work....can you add pics from the pics in your LHCF album?


----------



## manter26

deleting...


----------



## prisytomboy

I don't have the paper clip option?!!!  why?  HELP!


----------



## prisytomboy

TESTING...


----------



## prisytomboy

I think I got it!!!!!!!!!  






Resizing....


----------



## prisytomboy

testing again.....

resized....





orig size


----------



## SILKY22

Testing


----------



## mrsjohnson75

test...........................


----------



## melodies815

This just does NOT work for me!!!   UGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## melodies815

Ohhhhhh....I see now.  I feel dumb.

cj


----------



## melodies815

I can do it!!!  YAAAAYYY!!!


cj


----------



## dr.j

testing

pic came out too big


----------



## dr.j

in the words of Dora the Explorer: "I did it!  I did it!"


----------



## brownbean96

jumping on the band wagon.

testing


----------



## brownbean96

testing again.  i'm trying to center it.





​


----------



## brownbean96

Ooh, okay i got it know.  why can't we make this part of our siggy?  So everytime these images appear in a thread in a person post, they are actually copy and pasting each time they post?  Is that right?  It seems a little tideous (sp)?


----------



## darlingdiva

subscribing


----------



## casey3035

Testing...


----------



## casey3035

Testing...


----------



## casey3035

Testing again...


----------



## LoveLiLi




----------



## Blkrose

Testing

http://s924.photobucket.com/albums/ad85/misstjg80/Hair/


----------



## Blkrose

Test 2

http://s924.photobucket.com/albums/ad85/misstjg80/Hair/


----------



## aprils13




----------



## missbritt1986

TEST 

<a href="http://s983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/missbritt1986/?action=view&current=Picture0005-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i983.photobucket.com/albums/ae315/missbritt1986/Picture0005-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## akilijata

Test


----------



## Lynnerie

test


----------



## Lynnerie




----------



## Ltown

testing, I'm having problems too
deleting


----------



## Bliss806

testing


----------



## Heavenly

testing.testing


----------



## sokoron

*testing*

IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjpurney%20Dec%202009/hairjourney5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sokoron

IMG]http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjpurney%20Dec%202009/hairjourney5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sokoron

<a href="http://s896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjpurney%20Dec%202009/?action=view&current=hairjourney5.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/ac170/sokoron/hairjpurney%20Dec%202009/hairjourney5.jpg" border="0" alt="hair journey dec3"></a>


----------



## sokoron

[/IMG]


----------



## Charlie555




----------



## bambieg

TESTING TESTING 123


----------



## lowla

testing my siggy


----------



## Bettina

testing 







resizing


----------



## curlycue

testing my pics. WAAAy to big


----------



## Mattie26

testing


----------



## jazii




----------



## jazii

Yes it worked!!!!


----------



## ladysaraii




----------



## Vintageglam

TESTING TESTING 123...



.


----------



## Deszdamona

testing again


----------



## JaszyFaye

testing to see if this works 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y215/krazycutetexan/DSC00257.jpg?t=1263252013


----------



## JaszyFaye

one more time


----------



## illustrioussplendor

http://<div style=


testing


----------



## panamoni

Testing

http://images1e.snapfish.com/232323232fp9:3>nu=323:>269>8:5%
K, Thanks.  I never wanted to sign up for an account with photo bucket, because I've been with Snapfish all these years, but alas, I guess I have to cave in.


----------



## Foxglove

Upload the picture to photobucket then copy the code that says pictureurl or if the picture is already online just right click on the picture, select picture url or photo url then type photo url here

ETA if the picture is in an email you'll have to download it to your computer first then upload it to photobucket


----------



## Deszdamona

vitak72 said:


> testing again


----------



## Jenibo

tester


----------



## Vintageglam

test


----------



## Vintageglam

- Yay it worked !!!


----------



## nappi

http://www.gala.fr/var/gal/storage/...dy/377968-1-fre-FR/adrien_brody_reference.jpg

testing again


----------



## nappi

.......................


----------



## NikkiGirl

Testing
<a href="http://s779.photobucket.com/albums/yy74/nicoleanglea/?action=view&current=S5031118.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i779.photobucket.com/albums/yy74/nicoleanglea/S5031118.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## NikkiGirl

testing


----------



## afrofaithful

testing


----------



## afrofaithful

testing


----------



## afrofaithful

http://public.fotki.com/afrofaithful/hair/2010-01-17-bbpics/bbpics-003.html#media

testing...again


----------



## afrofaithful

testing


----------



## Garner

Testing


----------



## justicefighter1913

testing


----------



## Ltown

test


----------



## haitianchick

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...dID=176911555&albumID=446316&imageID=28224963


----------



## haitianchick




----------



## crystal6002

test


----------



## Tif392002

test


----------



## msdeevee

Test

<img src="http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/msdeevan_2010/IMG_0220-1.jpg">


----------



## msdeevee

test 
<a href="http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/msdeevan_2010/?action=view&current=IMG_0220-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i969.photobucket.com/albums/ae180/msdeevan_2010/th_IMG_0220-1.jpg" border="0" alt="" ></a>


----------



## msdeevee

Trying to copy & paste from my MAC. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## msdeevee

Sorry for the overload , I knew I wasn't that stupid had to keep trying.


----------



## Mitey Cyrus

testing siggy...


----------



## LaBella

testing testing one two


----------



## bahamababe242

practicing!


----------



## bahamababe242

and again!


----------



## Sapphire_chic

testing
great!!!


----------



## NappiShawti

testing...


----------



## GreenD

testing...

Can you all see this pic? I just posted pics in a thread and no one can see a thing. Any ideas?


----------



## lamaria211

<a href="http://s736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/lamaria211/?action=view&current=utf-8BSU1HMDAxMTMtMjAxMDAzMjUtMDAxN.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i736.photobucket.com/albums/xx4/lamaria211/utf-8BSU1HMDAxMTMtMjAxMDAzMjUtMDAxN.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
stil not right


----------



## lamaria211

nope


----------



## lamaria211

wow thats big now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i need help shtrinking stuff


----------



## lamaria211

i shrunk the pic on photo bucket


----------



## ChanelNo5

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/Owner/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-10.pnghttp://i1042.photobucket.com/albums/b421/keikono5/13-1.jpg?t=1270595607

testing

javascript:void(0);


----------



## tiajonay

TESTING

http://i843.photobucket.com/albums/zz351/tiajonay/HAIRTEXTURE.jpg


----------



## Bnster

How do you post thumbnails?


----------



## casey3035

Testing...http://[IMG]http://i41.tinypic.com/swtima.jpg[/IMG]
http://i43.tinypic.com/2603i84.jpg


----------



## casey3035

testing...


http://http://i43.tinypic.com/2603i84.jpg


----------



## casey3035

Trying to get the photo to show up...not the link...


----------



## casey3035

http://i43.tinypic.com/2603i84.jpg

Now its too big...sorry still testing....


----------



## casey3035




----------



## casey3035

work, this is a testing work for color


----------



## casey3035

http://[IMG]http://i870.photobucket.com/albums/ab268/caseylowe75/MBL.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## casey3035




----------



## daydreem2876

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/t...otsc=SHR/otsi=SALBlink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/
test


----------



## lamaria211

howa it going


----------



## lamaria211

dont no if it worked


----------



## BLUEandGOLD2010




----------



## angelc

http://IMG]http://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a461/angelc_2010/Braids/DSCN2988-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## angelc

http://http://i1038.photobucket.com/albums/a461/angelc_2010/Braids/DSCN2988-1.jpg


----------



## angelc

http://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a461/angelc_2010/Braids/?action=view&current=DSCN2988-1.jpg


----------



## angelc

http://ttp://s1038.photobucket.com/albums/a461/angelc_2010/Braids/?action=view&current=DSCN2988-1.jpg


----------



## angelc




----------



## godsflowerrr

test


----------



## godsflowerrr

testing the picture


----------



## Sweet Charm

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## scorpian

test...


----------



## constance

test


----------



## CofCGrad1997

Testing


----------



## curlyninjagirl

testing testing 123...


----------



## ladynblu

so how do you post a new thread sorry I know that is off topic.


----------



## chasturner84

Testing...


----------



## DarkVictory

Testing


----------



## lesedi

http://<a href="http://s900.photobucket.com/albums/ac206/dineolesedi/?action=view&current=haters3.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i900.photobucket.com/albums/ac206/dineolesedi/haters3.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

testing


----------



## lesedi




----------



## HarySituation

test


----------



## HarySituation




----------



## HarySituation

ari  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




billy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





lili


----------



## omegawife5

Testing


----------



## omegawife5

Last Test


----------



## omegawife5

Last One


----------



## constance

http://[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/34579023]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Sapphire_chic




----------



## Sapphire_chic




----------



## NaturalEnigma

Testing


----------



## Tylers-mom

Testing


----------



## Tylers-mom

Testing


----------



## Tylers-mom

Lets try this again...

Grrr...I can't get the resizing thing.


----------



## ToriLynn

test..


----------



## jenaccess

testing

http://s987.photobucket.com/albums/ae360/jenaccess32/Hair pics/


----------



## jenaccess




----------



## Geeah

testing


----------



## casey3035

Testing...


----------



## Renewed1

http://www.uggaustralia.com/ProductDetails.aspx?gID=w&productID=3083&model=Kalina


----------



## Nix08

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/236279/thumbs/s-ROYAL-WEDDING-CROCKERY-large300.jpg

Test


----------



## Nix08

http://i.huffpost.com/gen/236279/thumbs/s-ROYAL-WEDDING-CROCKERY-large300.jpg


----------



## Nix08




----------



## Ms. Alainious

.............................


----------



## Need2gro

test


----------



## Need2gro

test 
P1270234.jpg picture by AllyJM - Photobucket


----------



## Need2gro

soorrrryyy, test again.


----------



## Need2gro

P1270234.jpg picture by AllyJM - Photobucket


----------



## Need2gro

last one I swear!


----------



## Need2gro

[IMG]http://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x480/AllyJM/P1270239.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Need2gro




----------



## Need2gro




----------



## aicramphoto

My turn to test:


----------



## tngirl22

test


----------



## BAABound

*Test*


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test
Login to a private Photobucket.com album


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test
Knitting :: zpics41026.jpg picture by vintagecoilylocks - Photobucket


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

Sorry I am not getting this.  I opened a photo bucket account.  How do I copy the img code.  I can see part of it when I put my cursor on the picture but my right click does not give me a copy option?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> test
> Knitting :: zpics41026.jpg picture by vintagecoilylocks - Photobucket



NOT UNDERSTANDING THIS.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> test



here goes

http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums.../Knitting/?action=view&current=zpics41026.jpg

orhttp://http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/vintagecoilylocks/Long%20Locks/Knitting/?action=view&current=zpics41026.jpg

  OK enough for now


----------



## godzchildtoo

Test   file:///C:/Users/Dawne/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-2.png


----------



## godzchildtoo

file:///C:/Users/Dawne/AppData/Local/Temp/moz-screenshot-3.png


----------



## carlapd

testing

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/?action=view&amp;current=197.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/197.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## carlapd

testing


----------



## carlapd

testing


----------



## carlapd

testing

<center>    
<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/?action=view&amp;current=197.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/197.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<br/><br/>
</center>


----------



## carlapd

testing

<a href="http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/?action=view&amp;current=197.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n640/ladeybug1/197.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## carlapd

test


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

Ok Could some one take me through this step by step.

  I have photobucket.  I have uploaded photos.  When I try to copy and paste only a link comes up not actual picture.  


 Now I tried copy and paste from my browser window and from acutal photo,  both the same result.  When I place my cursor on the box on photobucket that has the IMG code it flashes yellow and says copied but does not allow me to copy and paste.

  What am I missing or doing wrong.erplexed

  Thank you for the help


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly

Testing:


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test
http://s1221.photobucket.com/albums/dd465/vintagecoilylocks/Long Locks/Knitting/


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks

test





Yay!


----------



## Incognitus

Ok, what's wrong with this? I'm not a newbie and add images to forums all the time. All of a sudden when I insert the image code, it's saying invalid. Is this just happening to me???


----------



## carlapd

test


----------



## Misseyl

cosigning, i gonna need this info in another couple of months.


----------



## FoxyMoxie

test


----------



## carlapd

test


----------



## OhTall1

Testing...


----------



## rinamasso

testing


----------



## nappystorm

http://http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=tea&view=detail&id=8A6F33BF792E460439166


----------



## constance

testing photo


----------



## Need2gro

deleting pic.


----------



## wednesday

testing.................


----------



## Imoan

dum ? I think but I went to the 1st page of this thread and I am wondering the rules to post your actual pictures (not the link) inside a thread? does that still apply Thanks


----------



## Nonie

Imoan what rule are you asking about?


----------



## Imoan

Nonie said:


> @Imoan what rule are you asking about?



How to post actual pictures (not the link) inside a thread... I should of said directions. sorry


----------



## Nonie

Imoan said:


> How to post actual pictures (not the link) inside a thread... I should of said directions. sorry



Imoan I hope I understand you correctly. Are you asking how one is able to do this:






instead of this: http://www.funbumperstickers.com/images/Tweety-Bird-4.gif?

If so, to post the image, once you've copied the URL (link) of the photo you want to post, you click on this icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , located above the window where you're posting, and a little window will pop up where you paste the link and then hit Enter on your keyboard or click on OK on that pop up window and the image will appear.

HTH


----------



## Imoan

*Muffin* said:


> First you have to sign up to a site that converts the photos you upload on it into image codes. Photobucket is a good one. Then you just upload all of your photos on that site and copy the image code and paste it into your thread post.


 

Nonie, these are the directions I was asking about,,, thanks


----------



## Nonie

Imoan, I didn't realize you didn't have the photos already saved online. You asked how to post images not the links. So since you mentioned links, I figured you already had an online album and just wanted how to change links to actual pics.


----------



## nikkigill

ok, is anyone having trouble uploading pics to this site in their albums???  support still hasn't addressed this problem for me...


----------



## Imoan

Nonie said:


> @Imoan, I didn't realize you didn't have the photos already saved online. You asked how to post images not the links. So since you mentioned links, I figured you already had an online album and just wanted how to change links to actual pics.


 


Hi, thanks for all your help, I have pictures on my computer but NONE saved to a actual online place like (photobucket) is what I am told.. but the way you did the big tweety is exactly what I was talking about,, Thank you again


----------



## constance

photo test


----------



## Cocoeuro

test

okay I used Fotki!!  good thing I can kill two birds with one stone...update fotki and get image codes.....


----------



## MissDarcei

Testing 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## SunnyDelight

. . . . . . . .


----------



## knjsavy

i cannot get pics to post  i keep getting broken pic symbol everytime.  i can only make them post if I want the pic op come out gigantasized.  i'm using photobucket and a mac laptop.

cant figure out the error so i dont want to hear no nonsense about why my posts dont have pics
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







http://http://s1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd426/knjsavy/Nails/?action=view&current=IMG00024-20110803-1938.jpg


----------



## LeatherandLace

Test


----------



## brownsugarbaby

testing
<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1232.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fff363%2Fljhark%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1232.photobucket.com/albums/ff363/ljhark/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## brownsugarbaby

Not quite help!


----------



## brownsugarbaby

testing


----------



## brownsugarbaby

score!!! nevermind


----------



## Tibbar

*
test* 
---  posting images...
(small?)






medium


----------



## sbfairy

Testing to see if this works


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess

testing


----------



## Tibbar

testing posting attached pictures (thumbnails)


----------



## BAM727

Test
http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa383/sunnybe/DSC_0684.jpg


----------



## BAM727

another test


----------



## bludaydreamer

Mrs.Mac that baby is PRECIOUS!


----------



## Misseyl

co-signing.   I'm going to need to know this stuff because in another couple of months I hope to be showing off my hair.


----------



## Leesh

Testing....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You mean to tell me I've been wasting all this time, going over to Photobucket, resizing then coming back and posting. I can't believe it was as simple as copying the link. Duhhhhh! I was wondering why people were able to post with pics so quickly.

Another Test...






Yall I just copied the whole picture, not even the link. And I didn't use the icon up top, I just pasted it directly onto the reply. 
No image code required!!!


----------



## godsflowerrr

.................testing


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

test


----------



## Elnahna




----------



## QUEENJAMES231

testing too


----------



## Misseyl

co-signing


----------



## Beverly Ann Properties

Instead of going to Post Quick Reply, select the Go Advanced tab and it will allow you to upload a picture as a thumbnail.


----------



## brownqt31

Trying to post pics in a thread but they are not showing up


----------



## brownqt31

Trying this againhttp://http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/toma1jzx38r7j55rlm5b15dnxpp29wuv


----------



## ellcee34




----------



## ellcee34

thumbnail?


----------



## ynotbd1

This is a test...


----------



## BrandNew

When i upload my pics to photobucket it's way smaller than the original photo size and when I try to resize it the picture looks stretched. Help!


----------



## Janet'

This is a test...


----------



## Janet'

BrandNew said:


> When i upload my pics to photobucket it's way smaller than the original photo size and when I try to resize it the picture looks stretched. Help!



BrandNew I make sure that I have the "keep proportions" checked and I use the preset sizes...hth


----------



## SuchaLady

http://<div style="width:480px;text-align:right;"><embed width="480" height="360" src="http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swf" flashvars="rssFeed=http%3A%2F%2Ffeed1113.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fk518%2FKEYW0RD%2Ffeed.rss" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" /><a href="http://photobucket.com/redirect/album?showShareLB=1" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_geturs.gif" style="border:none;" /></a><a href="http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k518/KEYW0RD/" target="_blank"><img src="http://pic.photobucket.com/share/icons/embed/btn_viewall.gif" style="border:none;" /></a></div>


----------



## SuchaLady

Testing http://http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k518/KEYW0RD/


----------



## SuchaLady

http://http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums/k518/KEYW0RD/


----------



## SuchaLady

Okay I give up


----------



## SuchaLady

Test 
http://http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k518/KEYW0RD/BodyInspiration.jpg


----------



## SuchaLady

Testing once more =/

http://<a href=


----------



## SuchaLady

Testing http://[IMG]http://i1113.photobucket.com/albums/k518/KEYW0RD/BodyInspiration.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## SuchaLady

Testing once more. Think I got it.


----------



## SuchaLady

Sheesh I finally got it lmao


----------



## divachyk

My issue is posting pics directly from my cell. They are gigantic! Any suggestions? 

Currently, I upload to photobucket and resize there. Would be nice to skip photobucket and upload directly from phone (droid x).


----------



## nevaeh

testing

http://[IMG]http://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb463/Nevaeh112211/black-woman-professional.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## nevaeh

testing


----------



## nevaeh

testing


----------



## Nix08

test


----------



## LilMissSunshine5

testing


----------



## lavaflow99

testing


----------



## LionQueen

http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lwtlfwIbX71qmz84wo1_250.jpg

test


----------



## LionQueen

test 2


----------



## wheezy807

divachyk said:


> *My issue is posting pics directly from my cell.* They are gigantic! Any suggestions?
> 
> Currently, I upload to photobucket and resize there. Would be nice to skip photobucket and upload directly from phone (droid x).


 
I don't know even how to do that. Can someone help my? I have photobucket, too. Which file do i choose to upload to my avatar?


----------



## Misseyl

co-signing, co-signing


----------



## wheezy807

We need help, lol. Anyone?


----------



## godsflowerrr

test.......


----------



## wheezy807

Bumping....


----------



## divachyk

wheezy807 said:


> I don't know even how to do that. Can someone help my? I have photobucket, too. Which file do i choose to upload to my avatar?


wheezy807 - 
I always resize my photos on photobucket. I think the size is 320x240 (I'm going from memory so forgive me). I use that same photo to either post to the forum on my avatar. I always select the "direct link" photo from photobucket. Does that help?


----------



## wheezy807

^^^Thanks i'm gonna try right now...


----------



## wheezy807

divachyk said:


> @wheezy807 -
> I always resize my photos on photobucket. I think the size is 320x240 (I'm going from memory so forgive me). I use that same photo to either post to the forum on my avatar. I always select the "direct link" photo from photobucket. Does that help?


divachyk thank you so much! i finally got it. It kept telling me that my remote file is too large. I didn't even read at the bottom the pic pixels are a maximum of 100x100. That was hard, lol. Thank you for responding!


----------



## divachyk

Glad it worked wheezy807. I had a typo earlier. What I meant to say is the resized photobucket photo can be used to post to the forum (within a thread or within my siggy) as well as change out my avatar.


----------



## constance

testing...


----------



## MeowMix

testing...........................


----------



## MeowMix

testing....


----------



## MeowMix

MeowMix said:


> testing....


----------



## Enyo

Oh, well.


----------



## pinkDNA

...............................


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

Test


----------



## SouthernScienceNerd

oops double post


----------



## Valerie

Trying out picture


----------



## Valerie

Thank you, it is the first time,  I have been able to post a picture.


----------



## Le Papillon

testing


----------



## ebonyhair

[URL=http://s575.photobucket.com/user/nicolaebony/media/imagesCA3JE3BH.jpg.html][IMG]http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss197/nicolaebony/imagesCA3JE3BH.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Smiley79

I've been a member for years and I still have problems posting pics...i wish it was just a little easier. I will check out this thread later and practice.


----------



## equestrian

The easiest way is to just upload to tinypic. It requires no membership and it will give you the IMG code which you can paste directly into your post.

http://www.tinypic.com


----------



## NefertariBlu

got it.......


----------



## ebonyhair

http://http://i575.photobucket.com/albums/ss197/nicolaebony/imagesCA35EKF8.jpg


----------



## leiah

Testing attachments in app


----------



## Misseyl

Co-signing


----------



## BadGirlWithGoodGirlIntent

testing


----------



## wheezy807

testing gif
<a href="http://www.gifbin.com/986925"><img src="http://gifs.gifbin.com/082012/tn_1346171768_cat_gives_highfive.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>


----------



## wheezy807

testing gif
http://gifb.in/D3BV


----------



## wheezy807

http://gifs.gifbin.com/082012/1346171768_cat_gives_highfive.gif
testing


----------



## Smiley79

test...done

thanks girls it worked!


----------



## TeeMBL

testing....


----------



## SugarRush

testing


----------



## Honey Brown




----------



## Honey Brown

Never mind.....


----------



## ~Go*Go~

testing 123


----------



## melisandre

Testing. My pics always post sideways! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## ChanelNo5

Testing 123


----------



## Chicoro

Testing to add photos


----------



## GoldenRule

testing gif


----------



## GoldenRule

test 2


----------



## Sugarysweetie

Testing


----------



## Vitality

test


----------



## Jas123




----------



## GetHappy2014

Testing..... 






Recent purchase


----------



## topnotch1010

testing topnotch1010


----------



## tmhuggiebear

deleted....


----------



## vani

Testing...


----------



## Mona123

Testing


----------



## Pompous Blue

Testing..........






[/URL]


----------



## [email protected]@

Test <

[IMG][IMG]http://i59.tinypic.com/2wbuc0n.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hopeful

Thank you!  Tinypic really works and it's easy too!


----------



## Smiley79

I keep getting an error msg each time I try to upload a picture.


----------



## Tibbar

Test uploading photo


----------



## Realhairdontcare

Test uploading photo


----------



## msmarc1

View media item 79608


----------



## imaginary

Smiley79 said:


> I keep getting an error msg each time I try to upload a picture.


Try uploading it in another browser. I keep getting errors whenever I try to do it in Firefox, but in Chrome it worked with no issues. It may be an extension? I dunno.


----------



## GettingKinky

How do I attach a picture from my iPhone camera roll?


----------



## GettingKinky

Testing


----------



## GettingKinky

I figured out my problem. The pictures on my iPhone are too big. Way over the 2MB limit.


----------



## Ann0804

Testing pic upload from my device.


----------



## Ann0804

GettingKinky said:


> How do I attach a picture from my iPhone camera roll?



Choose upload a file from the bottom of the text bar.


----------



## GettingKinky

Ann0804 said:


> Choose upload a file from the bottom of the text bar.



Thanks. I figured out my problem. The pics on my iPhone are too big. 4MB this wasn't a problem before the upgrade.


----------



## Jace032000

Upload function for pictures is not working.


----------



## GettingKinky

Test even after the file size limit was increased, I still can't get pictures from my phone to load.


----------



## LavenderMint

Same here. It says "loading" forever.


----------



## MzRhonda

same for me today from my iphone


----------



## sunnieb

same for me and I'm using a Samsung......


----------



## MzRhonda

I am trying again and it's a no go....having to resize, if that is the issue, can be more trouble than its worth.


----------



## sj10460

I can't upload photos from my phone either. I've tried chrome and safari to no avail. 

@dimopoulos


----------



## Rae81

testing


----------



## [email protected]@

test

http://[IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/1zmnmma.jpg[/IMG]

http://[IMG]http://i60.tinypic.com/1zmnmma.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Tibbar

test gif


----------



## MuziqizLyfe

Testing


----------



## s2fast4ya

http:///Users/swallace/Pictures/iPhoto Library.photolibrary/Masters/2015/08/20/20150820-160547/b6336ad7c45a9ec1a8c37d4f5283e57b.jpg


----------



## kikigirl

Testing


----------



## ArrrBeee

//////////////////////


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair




----------



## LoveLiLi

Testing new siggy.


----------



## LoveLiLi

Testing....


----------



## hairedity

testing...


----------



## ladybug71

testing...


----------



## LadyBugsy

I have not been able to post pics from my phone sonce the update 

Using Samsung Galaxy s7edge
Using google chrome browser


----------



## PittiPat

testing


----------



## PittiPat

test


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Testing


----------



## movingforward

How do you post pics?  Im on my ipad


----------



## GoGoChik

Testing...


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin

Thanks for fixing the picture issue! The last few I've posted from my phone loaded really fast


----------



## reallynow

testing


----------



## TrulyBlessed

Testing


----------



## kanozas

Where's the feature to find our own threads??


----------



## Jas123

Test


----------



## CoveredGirl

I can view pics in here but not in most of the other threads


----------



## lilikoi

scorpian said:


> test...


You two are such cuties! 

PS how dis you post this pic?


----------



## jennex

Testing


----------



## LivingDoll

Testing


----------



## Sosa

Test
http://[IMG]http://i66.tinypic.com/m9yp1u.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Natural-K

test


----------



## jasmine26

Test


----------



## jasmine26




----------



## shortycocoa

wannabelong said:


> Thanks, ccmuffingirl,
> 
> WhipEffectz1, I'm the same way and I started a 3 month comparision thread and I don't want anyone having to click on the thread AND then the link.  We can be lazy together.


----------



## Froreal3

How to post pics? I’m getting an error? Resizing is a hassle. I’m on my iPhone Xs.


----------



## periwinklepeach

Test


----------



## shortycocoa

Froreal3 said:


> How to post pics? I’m getting an error? Resizing is a hassle. I’m on my iPhone Xs.



I've been getting the same error all of a sudden but I would like to know a fix for this that doesn't involve resizing as well; I tried that also and it still doesn't work for me.  I'm using an Android phone (Google Pixel XL.)


----------



## sweetlaughter

Test 
View media item 130531


----------



## sweetlaughter

Test


----------



## sweetlaughter

Over been on this forum for 10 years and just learned this


----------

